# Amp stand for head and cab



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I've been on the hunt for a stand that would allow me to tilt my 2x12 up at me a bit while still keeping the head accessible and safe at gigs. I got this from L&M on Black Friday. I went in to get some string multi-packs and this caught my attention (not on sale though). Now I should be able to get this rig from playing to my ankles and killing anyone on the floor directly in front and within 100 feet once I use my newly acquired on-sale-from-Amazon e609 mic. Can't wait for the next gig to give it a spin.

I would highly recommend this stand to anyone else with the same dilemma (model IAC-4, 60-odd bucks)


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Great idea. I have the same stand and put my 2x12 on it and try to out the head somewhere else. Never thought to use it like that.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool rack !


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice set up. Wish I'd seen one of these earlier. I would redo the entire room.


What year MG? Early 70s?


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! I’m using this...twice the price though 

https://www.amazon.ca/Quik-AMS-BS-625-Amplifier-Stand-Black/dp/B008FJXH0S


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> Nice set up. Wish I'd seen one of these earlier. I would redo the entire room.
> 
> 
> What year MG? Early 70s?


Good eye!

1972


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Analogman said:


> Nice! I’m using this...twice the price though
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Quik-AMS-BS-625-Amplifier-Stand-Black/dp/B008FJXH0S


I saw that one and was ready to order it but then was concerned that the "hub" would be over the input jack on the cab. I'm assuming that's not an issue?


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> I saw that one and was ready to order it but then was concerned that the "hub" would be over the input jack on the cab. I'm assuming that's not an issue?


Not a big deal, I offset the cab a bit to clear it. Could also use right angle plugs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Analogman said:


> Not a big deal, I offset the cab a bit to clear it. Could also use right angle plugs.


Does it fold up well for transport? I may look at it a bit closer.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Or you could just get one of these: 
Mojotone Slammins Angled Speaker Extension Cabinet

I'm getting one, Just deciding what speakers to put in it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Or you could just get one of these:
> Mojotone Slammins Angled Speaker Extension Cabinet
> 
> I'm getting one, Just deciding what speakers to put in it.


Well that's a great looking solution!


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> Does it fold up well for transport? I may look at it a bit closer.


Yea, it’s fairly compact when folded up.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

@allthumbs56 - reviving this thread to see if you’re still happy with the stand. I’m looking for a solution like this for my 3rd Power British Dream MKII and 2x12 cab. The speakers in it are actually already tilted, but just a little. I preferred it when it was sitting on another cab in the jam space, but that one is gone now.
Any worries with the weight? Any heat issues with the head? Maybe the Marshall has vents in the top, I can’t remember if my 2000 did, but my amp doesn’t. I noticed the model I see on L&M’s site is IAS-4. Wonder if it’s the same?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Following for response. I love using my 1933 1x12 cab for rehearsal but can’t put a head on it.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> Or you could just get one of these:
> Mojotone Slammins Angled Speaker Extension Cabinet
> 
> I'm getting one, Just deciding what speakers to put in it.


That's awesome for a smaller space. I wonder how it effects the sound since we're so used to speakers in a rectangular shaped box. Its probably harder to replicate for guitar than a treated full range wedge.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitjopicka said:


> @allthumbs56 - reviving this thread to see if you’re still happy with the stand. I’m looking for a solution like this for my 3rd Power British Dream MKII and 2x12 cab. The speakers in it are actually already tilted, but just a little. I preferred it when it was sitting on another cab in the jam space, but that one is gone now.
> Any worries with the weight? Any heat issues with the head? Maybe the Marshall has vents in the top, I can’t remember if my 2000 did, but my amp doesn’t. I noticed the model I see on L&M’s site is IAS-4. Wonder if it’s the same?


I got it at L&M. No top vents in the head but the stand doesn't block anything. It works really well at gigs. For not only pointed the cab at your ears but it allows the cab mic to just drape over. Not heavy at all and real solid. I prop a little 2x4 block under the cab just so nobody (myself included) accidentally cause it to fall forward.

I've also used the stand with my DRRI leaning back against it and our P/A head on the top shelf if it's a small stage.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

djmarcelca said:


> Or you could just get one of these:
> Mojotone Slammins Angled Speaker Extension Cabinet
> 
> I'm getting one, Just deciding what speakers to put in it.


Did you get one? I’m thinking about getting a Metropoulos 2x12 slant cab (same idea as the mojotone) to match my amp wondering if it’ll replace the need for a stand?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Analogman said:


> Did you get one? I’m thinking about getting a Metropoulos 2x12 slant cab (same idea as the mojotone) to match my amp wondering if it’ll replace the need for a stand?
> 
> View attachment 314270


That's a great looking solution.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Analogman said:


> Did you get one? I’m thinking about getting a Metropoulos 2x12 slant cab (same idea as the mojotone) to match my amp wondering if it’ll replace the need for a stand?
> 
> View attachment 314270


Not yet. Finances got covid-ed


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly the speakers in the Traynor Darkhorse 2x12 I have are slanted a decent amount as well. But it still feels like that are aimed at my legs.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

guitjopicka said:


> Honestly the speakers in the Traynor Darkhorse 2x12 I have are slanted a decent amount as well. But it still feels like that are aimed at my legs.


I used to have a Darkhorse 2x12 didn’t know the speakers were angled? The Metropoulos one might project a little better where the cabinet is also angled but may still need to tilt it more or lift it up a bit?


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Analogman said:


> I used to have a Darkhorse 2x12 didn’t know the speakers were angled? The Metropoulos one might project a little better where the cabinet is also angled but may still need to tilt it more or lift it up a bit?


I swapped speakers and was surprised to see it. Maybe it’s a normal angle?? I don’t really know. But it was definitely an intentional design. I was impressed to see it. I STILL WANT MORE!


----------

